# help -- prolapse -- day 100(ish) -- 2 does



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

Well I went out to put down some fresh straw in the goat shelter today and what do I see but TWO of my pregnant FFs with what I am guessing is mild prolapse. I couldn't take a picture because it was getting dark, but here is the description:

Tuxedo -- due April 15 -- she's 1 year old. She was standing with her front legs up on the hay feeder. I would say I saw about a golf-ball sized red protrusion (fleshy/organ-y) from her pooch. It went back in. Her pooch is really "poofed out" looking. She has a bit of discharge on her tail. Her pooch is also kind of open-ish (just slightly parted if you know what I mean). I do not think she has miscarried yet, she still has a bulge on her right side. I am thinking she might have quite a few babies in there to be showing so much so early. 

Sedona -- due April 12 -- also about 1 year old. Also standing with her front legs up on the hay feeder. She had a tiny red protrusion (like the size of tip of pinky finger), went back in really fast.

I am scared of losing the babies but more scared of losing my two favorite does. What am I doing wrong? I must be doing something wrong if 2 of my 3 pregnant goats are showing these signs. They're eating alfalfa and grass hay and getting some grain each day. The only thing I can think of is that since they tend to put their front feet up on the hay feeder (and spend a lot of time like this), the weight of babies plus gravity is putting too much pressure on their cervix? Should I change feeders to one that's really low to the ground so they don't put their feet up on it? Somehow they always think the best hay is the hay that's hardest to reach and highest up.

By the way, here's what I immediately did... This might sound really weird, but I put warm raw honey on their pooches. I once had a hen with a badly prolapsed uterus (the size of a large egg, hanging out of her) and that was recommended to me. Sure enough, after a few applications it sucked back in and she hasn't prolapsed since.

Help! I'm worried about my girls.

PS... I have missed you guys... I know I am just a newbie but I had a DISASTER at work this week and haven't posted in like a week... and I have been in total withdrawal!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

hey dontthink its your fault sometimes these happen.

if it goes back in then its no big deal but if it doesnt then you have a problem

do try moving their hay feeder down so its on like level ground.

Sounds like some large kids or triplets inyour future


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

Yup, sounds like multiples. You can use sugar too if you run out of honey.


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks for the tip on the feeder... and also the sugar! Honey is kind of expensive around here... I try to buy in bulk but I'm getting towards the bottom of the big jar and it's good to know there's a backup.

I will be ray: for multiples and not large kids, as she's a FF! 

Does anyone know if it's likely that I will have to be honey-ing her bum for the next 6 weeks, or will this problem go away...? I have heard something about having to suture them shut and that sounds just awful to me...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

it could be just the position of the kids at this current time. 

is there any chance she was bred earlier?


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

Nope... the buck was in a separate pen with 2 fences and a walkway between him and the does. I hope it's just that the little ones are lined up all wrong at the moment, and will figure out how to settle into mama's belly better soon... 

I just had a lamb born tonight (btw, thanks, another post of yours tipped me off and made me realize my sheep was in labor -- my ram had been getting excited by her) and when I was dealing with that I checked both the does. They both looked normal, the honey seemed to have helped. I will be keeping a close eye on them and ray: that they stay that way!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

These may or may not worsen in the coming days, keeping their hay at a level where they don't have to stand upright to get it is a good option, but you will notice that when they relax and lay down, the protrusion may get bigger....stitching at this point is not needed.

As was said, these girls likely have multiples or even bigger kids in there, get them out and moving around, sometimes the extra exercise helps with settling the kids lower. The sugar is amazing, reduces swelling and lubes the membranes to help put the tissue back where it belongs.


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

With the sugar, do you use white or brown? And do you apply it as a paste with water, or just kind of rub it on and let it stick as much as it will stick?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

White sugar, just pour it over any protruding tissues.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with everyone....I will be praying... that all goes well.. for your does and the babies on the way.... :hug: ray:


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the advice and prayers! So far she's okay. A little bit of whitish discharge which made me worry she was losing her mucus plug... but I read on another post that you can have discharge long before they kid and be okay.. so I will just keep ray:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes,, some does will have discharge throughout their pregnancy and be totally normal....as far as the discharge you are seeing now, it could be the fact that she has the slihght prolapse going, as well as the remnants of the sugar/honey that you've used on her...the tissues that are protruding are a mucous membrane and you will likely see more as she progresses...no worries unless you notice it starting to smell bad.


----------

